# Gt 640m le?



## Siddharth_T (Oct 2, 2012)

I am planning to buy sony vaio svs15116gnb, I will upgrade the RAM to 8GB after purchase, my main concern is the gpu used in it; since I have heard that 640m LE comes in two variants, one with DDR3 memory and another with GDDR5 memory(and Fermi with die shrink or Kepler). Can anyone confirm what type of graphic memory is used in svs15116gnb. I plan to use the laptop for everyday computing and biological simulation(amber etc) and will keep laptop for minimum 4 years. Now my dilemma is that I am sort of a gamer too, maybe casual but I do like to play latest games in atleast med details, and the GPU is making me hesitate buying otherwise great laptop(my other requirements include a metal alloy body too, which is only available from Sony at the moment I guess).
Will 640M LE suffice or is there any other alternative to Sony which contains same build quality(I mean metal casing, my father owns HP dv6 and honestly, I dislike the build quality) and a better gpu in the same price range(max 80K) ?


----------



## desijoker (Oct 2, 2012)

it has kepler GPU...LE version can be overclocked and the performance will be slightly better than nvidia 650 after overclocking which is 100% safe in this case. Even i have ordered the same laptop and trust me it has awesome build quality


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the information, does it contain DDR3 memory or GDDR5? Also is there any chance of HSPA/GSM module/ modem present in it? And how is the speaker quality? 

My options are still open, although there are 70% chances for me opting Sony(the build quality.....is just unmatched in this range, Dell Precision costs way more sadly =\)


----------



## desijoker (Oct 2, 2012)

it has DDR3 memory..But the real good thing is that it can be overclocked and after overclocking it will be better than nvidia 650. Sadly it doesnt have any modem in it. My sister has Sony Vaio S13 Premium made up of carbon fiber  and it has 4G module in it. Seriously man S series laptop are of best quality you can get in a laptop..Even Z series is really good..
Speaker Quality is just ok of S15...Not really good though.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2012)

^Speaker of all Vaios suck


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 3, 2012)

But the problem lies in quality, neither Dell or Samsung are close to Sony in terms of quality(Yes, my friends Dell Inspiron 17R feels like.....something cheap..really cheap). I am open to all options if they can provide me same build quality as of Sony(well uner 80K+/-2K) =/. Does there any option exists with best of both worlds, build quality and performence ? 

P.S. I also want a decent screen(not something like full adobe rgb coverage) but something decent.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2012)

^You have no better option tbh, go for it given you are ready to enjoy "subsidised" gaming.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^You have no better option tbh, go for it given you are ready to enjoy "subsidised" gaming.



I bet, Only if something like HP Envy 17 was available in India :/ My friend bought it from US and it seems to fulfil my every requirement....well only if it was available in India. Are there any chances of HP launching Envy 17 line in India? Or Envy 15....in that case.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> I bet, Only if something like HP Envy 17 was available in India :/ My friend bought it from US and it seems to fulfil my every requirement....well only if it was available in India. Are there any chances of HP launching Envy 17 line in India? Or Envy 15....in that case.



IIRC Envy 15 is already here costing 80k but with much much weaker GPU.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 3, 2012)

I see...I still don't understand that why manufacturers don't bring complete portfolio....HP DV6/7(confused) is by far HP's best laptop in India but it is nowhere compared to their flagship in US, and it still requires price premium without anything like "quality" inscribed on it. Anyways, how is Dell Inspiron 15R Special edition..in terms of build quality? (I can see my choices going nowhere now......but thanks for the help regardless   )


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2012)

^I don't have any hands on experience with newer model, old Inspiron was average, keyboard being next to puke. But newer one seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, I guess I will go with Sony, unless something magical appears before 20th of October....still keeping options open, although in real there are no options left :/


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 3, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> Thanks, I guess I will go with Sony, unless something magical appears before 20th of October....still keeping options open, although in real there are no options left :/



Are you buying locally or online? I am also interested in the Sony S series.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 3, 2012)

I will be buying it locally, with price of nearly 77K, and additional 4400K for RAM upgrade.(atleast that is what I have planned)


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 3, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> I will be buying it locally, with price of nearly 77K, and additional 4400K for RAM upgrade.(atleast that is what I have planned)



Okay, I am interested in the i5 version of the S Series. This model: SVS15115FN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
From where are you? I am in Hyd. I really have no idea on where I can buy or check out Sony laptops.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I am from Ujjain/Madhya Pradesh and as far as I can remember, you can buy or check it from Sony retail outlets in Hyderabad(Sony World). I am going to buy it from Sony World Indore(a really close by city).


----------



## desijoker (Oct 3, 2012)

I ordered it for 52K from Canada  
Hope price also reduces in India


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 3, 2012)

Prices outside are always less :/ and I don't think that they will reduce in India, atmost there can be a minor hardware refresh, nothing more.


----------



## desijoker (Oct 3, 2012)

new updated S series will be launched on 27th october. It will have windows 8 and lil bump in Processor with increased HDD space. rest all is almost same. So if u can wait, then it will be good.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update, I can wait, can you please give me the source of news ~ 
Also will it launch in retail stores in India on 27th or just a tentative "revealing" sort of launch ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> I will be buying it locally, with price of nearly 77K, and additional 4400K for RAM upgrade.(atleast that is what I have planned)



Which RAM are you getting for 4.4k ?


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 4, 2012)

8 GB stick/1600 MHz.....well I am doubtful now since the soldered RAM runs at a different frequency :/

P.S Might go with Single channel 8gb module/1333 MHz for 3.7K


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> 8 GB stick/1600 MHz.....well I am doubtful now since the soldered RAM runs at a different frequency :/
> 
> P.S Might go with Single channel 8gb module/1333 MHz for 3.7K



Which CPU does your laptop has ?


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 4, 2012)

It will have i7 3612QM


----------



## junkyjunk (Oct 4, 2012)

It's not exact that the GT 640M LE with overclocking will be faster than the gt 650M. Even if you can overclock it that high, it has DDR3 memory which limits the performance + the GT 650M GDDR5 can be OC'ed too.

why the Vaio, by the way?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 5, 2012)

junkyjunk said:


> It's not exact that the GT 640M LE with overclocking will be faster than the gt 650M. Even if you can overclock it that high, it has DDR3 memory which limits the performance + the GT 650M GDDR5 can be OC'ed too.
> 
> why the Vaio, by the way?



Some of the reasons that make Vaio a good and compelling choice are:

1. Superb Design. It's got a slim profile.
2. Full HD screen, that too an IPS panel.( Main compelling point )
3. AFAIK, Sony has a good ASS (Please don't compare with Dell- They are the leaders here).

That's about it.. The OP can add more.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> It will have i7 3612QM



DDR3 1333MHz 8GB kit = ~2.4k appx


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Oct 5, 2012)

These will give you some comparison about the graphics cards

Comparison of Laptop Graphics Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## junkyjunk (Oct 5, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Some of the reasons that make Vaio a good and compelling choice are:
> 
> 1. Superb Design. It's got a slim profile.
> 2. Full HD screen, that too an IPS panel.( Main compelling point )
> ...



1. It's slim and also only about 2kg weight, but the design is a matter of taste.
2. It's an IPS alright, but not a great one in terms of color coverage. And it's not better than good TN in the contrast and brightness departments too. Only the viewing angles are very good.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 5, 2012)

junkyjunk said:


> 1. It's slim and also only about 2kg weight, but the design is a matter of taste.
> 2. It's an IPS alright, but not a great one in terms of color coverage. And it's not better than good TN in the contrast and brightness departments too. Only the viewing angles are very good.



2. Yes, I am aware of that. But the screen's resolutions makes up for the issues you mentioned. It's not like there are many options for laptops with full hd screen. Even Dell has currently stopped selling the full hd 15R Se's.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 6, 2012)

True, and to be honest, there is no laptop in that range to offer solid build and Full HD screen, lets get serious here; there exists no laptop under 80k to cover sRGB(even 90%), let alone Adobe RGB. I agree that Sony is charging a premium when compared to Dell or HP in that case, then again, what will you call alienwares' 14" "gaming" laptop?  Can Dell justify the price tag with mediocre processor and graphics and a not so great screen, even inspiron 17r se with poor build is overpriced at 100k;  HP produces better laptops for that range(probooks/elitebooks) or Lenovo ThinkPads....which can cover entertainment decently(and color spaces too )


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well the S15 has the best screen of any laptop below 1 lac, so no point comparing it with other laptops upto 1 lac. Color gamut is not great yes (70% sRGB) but contrast and brightness are both excellent (750:1 contrast ratio). And for a laptop viewing angles do matter a lot.


----------



## desijoker (Oct 6, 2012)

true...this laptop is worth the money..it has organgete problem but it is related to the display panel...I think that is the only problem in this lappy


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 6, 2012)

What is the orangete problem, please explain?


----------



## desijoker (Oct 6, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> What is the orangete problem, please explain?



orangegate problem means red is shown as orange color..not typical orange but u will see that as a orange color only. This is the ONLY problem in laptop. This will be a big problem only for designers or photoshop-ers, who are very specific about colors. I talked to an Sony Engineer and she said it is related to the display used in the laptop and they are working on it to solve the problem. But the solution will be implemented on other future 1080p releases of different models and not on S series.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 7, 2012)

That....is quite serious, as far as I can remember, envy 15 shares the same problem; This means that the panels used in both are essentially same :/ . Now this has made me reconsider my decision of buying Sony S series, any recommendations now?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 7, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> That....is quite serious, as far as I can remember, envy 15 shares the same problem; This means that the panels used in both are essentially same :/ . Now this has made me reconsider my decision of buying Sony S series, any recommendations now?



Someone in this thread mentioned that they are going to refresh the S series by the end of this month. I would highly suggest that you wait for that. I also read in other forums that the Orange gate problem will be rectified in the refreshed models. 

Although I don't know when it will come to India and the difference in pricing. I think it will cost even more. If you are okay with the orange gate problem, this is the best lappy to go for. Please see the below link for more details.

Official 2012 Sony S Series Owners Thread


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 7, 2012)

I can wait, but not for long, since I was using a Dell Ultrasharp at home, the orange gate problem will definitely trouble me....a lot. As of now, I am reconsidering all the options available(I only wish if Envy 17 was available in India). Does anyone know starting cost of Dell precision m4700 workstations?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 7, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> I can wait, but not for long, since I was using a Dell Ultrasharp at home, the orange gate problem will definitely trouble me....a lot. As of now, I am reconsidering all the options available(I only wish if Envy 17 was available in India). Does anyone know starting cost of Dell precision m4700 workstations?



I also thought about getting the same exact model: Dell Precision M4700.
With the Full HD screen starting at: 1,099$ !!
Also add custom duty tax, as someone in your family has to bring it from the US as it is not available in India.

Yes, you can ask for a quote about this model on the Indian website here: 
Precision M4700 Mobile Workstation Details | Dell India

From US:
*configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/co...odel_id=precision-m4700&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04

*ecomm.dell.com/dellstore/basket.aspx?itemtype=CFG&s=bsd&l=en&cs=04&c=us&&details=false


----------



## iamzero (Oct 7, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> That....is quite serious, as far as I can remember, envy 15 shares the same problem; This means that the panels used in both are essentially same :/ . Now this has made me reconsider my decision of buying Sony S series, any recommendations now?



I am in the same boat guys.....wanted to buy that SONY one but seriously the graphic card GT640 and the screen point of view i am seeing does not urge me to buy it...are there any chances new graphic card refresh coming for HP or sony laptops in the 80k budget..

Really those US people have loads of choices ...

I can wait till diwali probably to see if there is something new or around new year as well (if possible)..but a good laptop!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 7, 2012)

Orange Gate isn't an issue unless you are used to a professional grade desktop monitor or a laptop with a Full HD screen costing 1 lac +. The Red on S15 will still be more red than 720p screen laptops in the market. And it's not that you can't differentiate red and orange. Just that Red is not perfect. Most laptop screens perform worse than S15 displaying red accurately.

You can go to Sony world and check it out yourself. I've seen it quite a few times and orange gate is a non issue unless you're gonna use it for professional grade photo editing.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 7, 2012)

www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/78811545e0.jpg

If same panels are used....then yes, it is quite troublesome, and I am used to dell ultrasharp u2711. And Sony world don't have that particular model in stock :/.


----------



## desijoker (Oct 7, 2012)

Orangegate Is not that serious issue. I did mention in this thread that new updated S series with Windows 8 will be launched but they won't be updating the screen. So the problem will still be dere. If you can deal with Orangegate problem then go for it man. It's not tat orangish.. At present you don't have much options for 1080p.. Either go for this or settle with 900p screen..


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 7, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/78811545e0.jpg
> 
> If same panels are used....then yes, it is quite troublesome, and I am used to dell ultrasharp u2711. And Sony world don't have that particular model in stock :/.



In that case, maybe it will be an issue. But mostly you can only see it when you compare it side by side with some color accurate monitor. Otherwise you won't notice it.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 7, 2012)

If you are worried about this issue, one way is to get a FHD  laptop from the US or to wait for Dell to resume selling their FHD 15R SE.
I know that you don't want to wait, but no other choice.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 9, 2012)

Leaves me no choice, thanks for the help and info guys.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 9, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> Leaves me no choice, thanks for the help and info guys.



What is your final decision?


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 10, 2012)

I will just wait, since I cannot do anything else :/


----------



## Siddharth_T (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, I am restarting this thread, since last post, I have waited.........technically waited for a long time.....well now, I have kind of decided to go with Asus G75VW....it is not quite comparable to Sony S series laptop of my choice, but then, Laptop manufacturers have restricted my liberty of "choice". So is this laptop practical ?

Practical as practical, can I use this laptop for normal work, and how is the screen(.....its not IPS, so not so high expectations), gaming is not my prime criteria, its more on scientific side(the dell precision m4700 were insanely expensive.....).


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 26, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> Well, I am restarting this thread, since last post, I have waited.........technically waited for a long time.....well now, I have kind of decided to go with Asus G75VW....it is not quite comparable to Sony S series laptop of my choice, but then, Laptop manufacturers have restricted my liberty of "choice". So is this laptop practical ?
> 
> Practical as practical, can I use this laptop for normal work, and how is the screen(.....its not IPS, so not so high expectations), gaming is not my prime criteria, its more on scientific side(the dell precision m4700 were insanely expensive.....).



Have you doubled your budget? The Asus costs close to 1.5 lac.
It's not portable- 17" and heavy build- 4.5kg

It's not practical for normal usage but it's definitely good for gaming.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Dec 26, 2012)

Not exactly, I am getting it for 96000, I think because Asus is clearing up windows 7 stock, also...yeah, this piece is heavy, but do I have a choice ?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 26, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> Not exactly, I am getting it for 96000, I think because Asus is clearing up windows 7 stock, also...yeah, this piece is heavy, but do I have a choice ?



Yes, it's a good price. And if you are okay with the weight, then I suggest you go for it.
There are many reviews on this particular laptop, you can know more about the screen's quality.

First, if it's possible try to get a demo of the piece. If portability of the laptop is one of your concern, then strictly don't go for this.
One more thing, battery life will be a hassle- 17" full hd screen, graphic card are power hungry features and you'll be searching for a power socket much faster than you expect.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Dec 26, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Yes, it's a good price. And if you are okay with the weight, then I suggest you go for it.
> There are many reviews on this particular laptop, you can know more about the screen's quality.
> 
> First, if it's possible try to get a demo of the piece. If portability of the laptop is one of your concern, then strictly don't go for this.
> One more thing, battery life will be a hassle- 17" full hd screen, graphic card are power hungry features and you'll be searching for a power socket much faster than you expect.



Exactly, well I will use it in a typical university scenario, therefore it will mostly stay in my room, and will go out only if I need to make presentations or live demonstrate any script/queue on my hardware only. I hope the 3 hour battery life as stated by reviews is enough for it. And then there is this thing about weight, this is main concern really...4+ kgs is really much(I feel inspiron 15r se is little heavy....). Screen as stated by reviews, covers fairly 90% of sRGB gamut, so it will suffice(it covers more than Sony IPS panel), and viewing angles...as stated by reviews are "good" for a TN panel...which I doubt, can a TN panel be good in terms of viewing angles ? The GPU is Fermi based, but it is still quite powerful for CUDA related tasks, and is more powerful than Quadro K2000 available in Dell Precision m4700, albeit with gaming oriented drivers. One thing that is bugging me though is the presence of GTX 670MX in another model, which is not available in India(Asus G75VW is available, there is another model Asus G75VX). Is the difference between GTX 670MX and GTX670M in terms of performance large (gaming performance is nearly identical, nearly...)?


Edit : Also, I did a live comparison of my friends' newly brought Sony with my Dads HP Pavilion DV6(which is a terrible laptop par se when compared to S15 in every angle), and found that orange gate issue is...really serious.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2012)

4kg+ is some thing very serious point to consider.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 4kg+ is some thing very serious point to conider.



+1. But if you are completely okay with the weight, go for it. At that price point, it's a good deal.
I know this is too much, but if you can stretch your budget, you can go for the Mac book Pro (Retina-display).


----------



## Siddharth_T (Dec 30, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> +1. But if you are completely okay with the weight, go for it. At that price point, it's a good deal.
> I know this is too much, but if you can stretch your budget, you can go for the Mac book Pro (Retina-display).



Well, I like MacBook pro with retina display.... but it is seriously out of budget, considering no possibilities to expand and toned down configuration, I don't think it will suit my wallet. Oh, and I got to know the Asus G75.., and 4+ kgs, well I thought I could handle it, was really too much, considering it takes me nearly 300 stairs to reach my lecture hall early in morning.

So back to the question, is there any jack of all trades laptop available under one lakh ?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 31, 2012)

Check these out: 

Hp EliteBook Pro Series: 

Each model has many variants, and they also have FHD options. Try to get it locally. I don't think these laptops will be readily available in shops, but you can ask the shopkeeper to place an order and get it for you.

Both the below laptops cost ~ 1lac.

HP EliteBook 8560w Mobile Workstation | HP® India

HP EliteBook 8570w Mobile Workstation | HP® India


----------



## Siddharth_T (Dec 31, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Check these out:
> 
> Hp EliteBook Pro Series:
> 
> ...



Thanks, I checked out EliteBook 8570w, well according to press release "The HP EliteBook 8770w, 8570w, 8470w Mobile Workstations start at approximately Rs. 1,79,999/-, Rs. 1,49,999/-, and Rs. 1,29,999/-" it costs above 1 lakh mark, but I will try to contact local dealer about absolute market price, which I hope is near 1 lakh mark. By the way, is Asus U500VZ going to be available in India anytime soon ?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 31, 2012)

Siddharth_T said:


> Thanks, I checked out EliteBook 8570w, well according to press release "The HP EliteBook 8770w, 8570w, 8470w Mobile Workstations start at approximately Rs. 1,79,999/-, Rs. 1,49,999/-, and Rs. 1,29,999/-" it costs above 1 lakh mark, but I will try to contact local dealer about absolute market price, which I hope is near 1 lakh mark. By the way, is Asus U500VZ going to be available in India anytime soon ?



Yes, definitely try to get a quote from a local dealer. No idea about new releases, but don't play the waiting game, once you start, there is no end. Just buy whatever is available in the market right now.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> IIRC Envy 15 is already here costing 80k but with much much weaker GPU.



Are you sure??One of my friends is going for the envy 15 with hd 7750m graphics @77K........are you sure that 640LE is better than 7750M,because in that case,I'll have to stop him ASAP.!!!


----------



## Siddharth_T (Dec 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Are you sure??One of my friends is going for the envy 15 with hd 7750m graphics @77K........are you sure that 640LE is better than 7750M,because in that case,I'll have to stop him ASAP.!!!



As far as I can remember.....HP Envy has some serious orangegate issues and the promised color gamut is not present(80%), otherwise, 7690M is technically fine, more than fine, and maybe equivalent to 640LE.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 2, 2013)

Check this out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/168328-asus-g75vw-my-new-monster.html#post1813834

Drool


----------



## Siddharth_T (Jan 2, 2013)

Cool, well he got it for even less, then again, I saw MacBook pro yesterday, and then had a fight with family, they are not concerned about the price much, but more about the confusion and inability for me to select a laptop.

Hmm...and Asus G75 houses a pure classic design.... :/ now only if Alienware was little bit cheaper. Also, is this true that newer Sony S series laptops have Orangegate issue fixed ?

I wonder if my pc looks any cooler, oh, by the way, that computer table once nearly broke down due to weight of cabinet, duct tape all the way(including some elmers).


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 2, 2013)

^

Some newer batches of Sony S15 do not have the orange-gate issue anymore. Though you cannot be 100% you will get one with no orange-gate  Still IMO orange gate issue is way over rated. Unless you compare it side by side with IPS monitors, you won't notice anything.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Jan 2, 2013)

Well you see, I am used to IPS monitors, that too which cover full sRGB and Adobe RGB spectrums, although I won't use laptop for applications which require utmost color accuracy, still, Sony screen has a really narrow color spectrum =/, but thanks for the info .


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Some newer batches of Sony S15 do not have the orange-gate issue anymore. Though you cannot be 100% you will get one with no orange-gate  Still IMO orange gate issue is way over rated. Unless you compare it side by side with IPS monitors, you won't notice anything.



AFAIK, Sony has not changed any hardware parts except the HDD in the 2012 refresh.  Anyway as he is already used to Dell Ultrasharp, Orage-gate is a serious problem for him.



Siddharth_T said:


> Cool, well he got it for even less, then again, I saw MacBook pro yesterday, and then had a fight with family, they are not concerned about the price much, but more about the confusion and inability for me to select a laptop.
> 
> Hmm...and Asus G75 houses a pure classic design.... :/ now only if Alienware was little bit cheaper. Also, is this true that newer Sony S series laptops have Orangegate issue fixed ?
> 
> I wonder if my pc looks any cooler, oh, by the way, that computer table once nearly broke down due to weight of cabinet, duct tape all the way(including some elmers).



If they are not concerned about the price, please go ahead with the MBP-R, the best money can buy! Any- your PC does look cool.
But you might wanna buy a new table


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 3, 2013)

^

Well MBP Retina is no better the Vaio S in terms of color spectrum, S has 70% of sRGB, MBP-R covers 75% of sRGB. Both are far behind "best" laptop monitors which cover 100%sRGB and 90%+ Adobe RGB gamut


----------



## Siddharth_T (Jan 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Well MBP Retina is no better the Vaio S in terms of color spectrum, S has 70% of sRGB, MBP-R covers 75% of sRGB. Both are far behind "best" laptop monitors which cover 100%sRGB and 90%+ Adobe RGB gamut



Well, here is the color gamut of MBP with Retina : *www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/faf78265a1.jpg  

and here is the color gamut of Sony Vaio S : *www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/35cf9be2ac.jpg

I guess its more than 75% in case of MBP with retina(although, I still don't like the nature in which Macs are un-upgradable and priced in India)



Abhishek Nama said:


> AFAIK, Sony has not changed any hardware parts except the HDD in the 2012 refresh.  Anyway as he is already used to Dell Ultrasharp, Orage-gate is a serious problem for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, and yup, I seriously need a new table....before this one goes down(I once had a tri monitor setup on it, and it looked awesome then). Oh, and I guess that Sony has changed processors too in the upgrade, and removed the fingerprint scanner from base. 

Regardless, I will be going back to my University in Shimla on 6th of January(and no model available before then). Seems like a deadlock for me.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Well MBP Retina is no better the Vaio S in terms of color spectrum, S has 70% of sRGB, MBP-R covers 75% of sRGB. Both are far behind "best" laptop monitors which cover 100%sRGB and 90%+ Adobe RGB gamut



Yes, true. But when I meant the best, I meant overall, it's a good laptop. I know it's not VFM, but if money's not matter, then why not, right?



Siddharth_T said:


> Well, here is the color gamut of MBP with Retina : *www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/faf78265a1.jpg
> 
> and here is the color gamut of Sony Vaio S : *www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/35cf9be2ac.jpg
> 
> ...




1. No, the processor is still the same in the i5 version, both the new Win8 model and the old has: Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor
2. About the fingerprint reader, most of the 2012 Sony S15 had reader at the top. This was not done in the recent refresh.

You can see the comparison here:

*www.sony.co.in/product/CompareProducts.action?site=hp_en_IN_i&models=SVS15125CN&models=SVS15115FN


----------



## Siddharth_T (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, I was talking about i7 versions, the new refresh includes 3632 quad mobile, instead of 3612QM.
I have decided to take my dads' HP dv6 for two months, and wait....again =/. I will now probably buy laptop in March, hopefully manufacturers will update their lineup by then.

Honestly, I hate how manufacturers treat India, just selling old stock and refreshing inventory when it is already obsolete, also lack options really bugs me.(Dell used to let us configure laptops to our requirements, now they too offer only preconfigured units.)


----------



## Siddharth_T (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry for the double post; But nearly waiting and saving for one year, and extending my budget.....well, extending to include even the highest configuration MacBook retina available in India, its finally time for me to decide the laptop, since my dad needs his HP Dv6 back...(although I started loving it......really a great build compared to recent Dells :/).

Any suggestions, and buying time is before Dussehra, also, my requirements have extended, a little bit.

Processor; I am confused , should I go with the soon to be coming(in India) fourth generation processors, or wait a little for not so soon to be coming fourth generation processors with Iris Pro 5200 graphics. Its not the graphics that lure me, but the crystalwell, which can be shared by cores for general purpose computing(128 MB of L4(like) cache is nothing small).

RAM : Should be 16GBs, not less.

GPU : Should be Nvidia chip, I dislike AMD, GTX 770M+.

Screen : Again, preferably around 15 inches, IPS, if 17, then 3D(I can't remember any IPS active 3D panel in case of laptop screens, or desktop monitors). Should cover 98%+ sRGB gamut.

Ports : A display port is required, if possible, a thunderbolt port too(not necessary though).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2013)

^You leave in India for god sake.


----------



## Siddharth_T (Jul 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^You leave in India for god sake.
> 
> ^You leave in India for god sake.



Honestly, my friends and parents share the same opinion.


----------

